
Professor solves 240 Computer Science exam problems in a row - ryandougherty
https://youtu.be/g_ZdcHSFGv0
======
ColinWright
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23759673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23759673)

